# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  Итоги поэтического конкурса памяти А. Барто "Белое перышко" и перспективы на будущее

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья! Подходит к завершению  САМЫЙ активный наш онлайн конкурс и это не может не радовать! 
СПАСИБО огромное ВСЕМ его участникам!!!
Мы надеемся, что с каждым новым конкурсом участников будет все больше. Ведь у нас СТОЛЬКО талантов на форуме!
Ровно в 00 часов  будут подсчитаны голоса и оглашены результаты конкурса. НО!!
Это не значит, что вы прекращаете благодарить спасибками работы наших участников.
 Администрация приняла решение: все стихи, за которые получено 15 и более голосов будут собраны в сборник. Я уверена, что  их вполне можно использовать как  в работе музыкальным руководителям  и воспитатели, так и  мамочкам и бабушкам. А если бы нашелся кто-то, кто решил бы издать наш сборник, было бы вообще замечательно.

----------


## Mazaykina

Итак, подводим итоги конкурса!
Кто бы меня видел, ухохотался бы. Зайкина весь вечер  спасибки считает.  :Taunt: 
На самом деле, очень было непросто определить критерии, по которым  объявлять победителей: или по количеству присланных стихов, или по  спасибкам - баллам, даваемым за каждый, или за все вместе, или высчитывать  средний бал? ОЧЕНЬ не хочется, чтоб остался у кого-то неприятный осадок  от такого ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНОГО конкурса. Честное слово, я каждое утро первым  делом заглядывала в эту темку и читала новые ваши шедевры. *СПАСИБО еще  раз всем участникам!!!*

Но все-таки, победитель есть и его кандидатура *НЕОСПОРИМА! * 
*Победитель конкурса  - Валерия Вержакова, ей присуждается  Гран При за лучшее стихотворение "Добрый ежик", набравшее 114 баллов, а также за самый высокий средний бал среди конкурсных работ!*




> 


*Места распределялись по следующим критериям: количество баллов  (спасибок) делилось на количество стихотворений, т.е. высчитывалось среднее  арифметическое. 
Гран При  Валерия Вержакова  626 баллов за 6 работ =104,3 б.
1. Место Татьяна Курочка - 276 баллов за 7 работ= 39,4 б.
2. Место МаринаМи  - 281 балл за 9 работ = 31.2 б.
3. Место Валерьевна - 181 балл за 8 работ = 22,6 б.
Особая благодарность САМОМУ АКТИВНОМУ участнику ЛВ  - 1219 баллов за 69 работ = 17,7 б.

Администрация поздравляет ВСЕХ участников этого замечательного конкурса и благодарит модератора Симеона за такую классную идею!!!


*

----------


## Mazaykina

> все стихи, за которые получено 15 и более голосов будут собраны в сборник.


Хотелось бы обсудить это с вами, участники конкурса и теми, кому эта идея пришлась по душе. 
*Принимаем предложения, советы и ПОМОЩЬ в оформлении будущей книги.*

----------


## Mazaykina

> Особая благодарность САМОМУ АКТИВНОМУ участнику ЛВ - 1219 баллов за 69 работ = 17,7 б


Хочу немного пояснить. В самый разгар конкурса произошли некоторые недоразумения с правилами и я боялась, что конкурс придется закрыть из-за недовольства некоторых пользователей, но благодаря появлению Людочки ЛВ и ее активному участию конкурс ожил и у него открылось второе дыхание. Поэтому я еще раз хочу сказать отдельное СПАСИБО скромной  участнице Людмиле за ее работы!!!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Оказывается -сегодня  не   только   ДЕНЬ ЗАЩИТЫ   ДЕТЕЙ, но и  ДЕНЬ  РОЖДЕНИЯ    ФОРУМА?  И   завершился    конкурс   памяти    А.   БАРТО   "БЕЛОЕ ПЕРЫШКО".   Я   от   души всех   поздравляю!   И именно сегодня в   детском саду   "Василек"    звучали   стихи наших   форумчанок  Т. Курочки и   Л. Оптимистки.Принимайте, мой маленький   подарок...
.

----------


## PAN

От всей души поздравляю победителей!!!...  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Все действительно большие таланты, умницы... и красавицы...

Тем из них, кто еще не имеет своей странички в разделе *Поэзия*, рекомендую незамедлительно таковую открыть... :Grin: 




> Особая благодарность САМОМУ АКТИВНОМУ участнику ЛВ - 1219 баллов за 69 работ = 17,7 б.





> благодаря появлению Людочки ЛВ и ее активному участию конкурс ожил и у него открылось второе дыхание. Поэтому я еще раз хочу сказать отдельное СПАСИБО скромной участнице Людмиле за ее работы!!!



Марина... разреши присоединиться к этому мнению... :Yes4: 
И в качестве "Приза зрительской симпатии отдельно взятого PANа" возьму на себя смелость попросить администрацию выдать девушке дополнительно Свидетельство активного участника МОД... 
Кроме того постараюсь выяснить (и думаю, что мне в этом кто-нибудь поможет...))) - где и как найти ЛВ, где она вообще есть, как точно зовут со всеми регалиями, адресами и проч... Это для организации дополнительного поощрения... :Grin:

----------


## ЛВ

> От всей души поздравляю победителей!!!... 
> Все действительно большие таланты, умницы... и красавицы...


Огромное спасибо за Ваши поздравления и Ваше внимание  в нашему "маленькому творчеству". С удовольствием присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!

----------


## Symeon

*Предлагаю вашему вниманию электронный вариант сборника лучших четверостиший, принявших участие в конкурсе "Белое Перышко".*

Так выглядит одна из двадцати восьми страниц сборника:

[IMG]http://*********net/1323978m.jpg[/IMG]

Книжку в формате pdf можно скачать *здесь* или *здесь*

Программу для просмотра этой и подобных книг можно скачать *здесь*

Имеющие под рукой принтер цветной печати, могут легко распечатать сборник самостоятельно, прошить и сделать своими руками некое подобие детского иллюстрированного журнала.

----------


## PAN

> Гран При Валерия Вержакова


 :Laie 54: 




> 1. Место Татьяна Курочка


 :Drag 03:  Таня... В следующий раз обязательно найдем время поговорить... :Grin: 




> 2. Место МаринаМи


 :Laie 21: 





> 3. Место Валерьевна


Как всегда - умница... :Yes4: 





> Кроме того постараюсь выяснить (и думаю, что мне в этом кто-нибудь поможет...))) - где и как найти ЛВ, где она вообще есть,


Нашел... :Grin:

----------


## Mazaykina

Тему чуть подчистила,  она открыта для обмена мнениями: что нам делать с этими замечательными работами, которыми поделились наши девочки.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Предлагаю вашему вниманию электронный вариант сборника лучших четверостиший, принявших участие в конкурсе "Белое Перышко".


Пока я тут думала и ждала предложений, наш Симеон уже все сделал!!! СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!

----------


## Маргошик68

*Спасибо огромное за такой прекрасный конкурс! За книжку-она чудесная!*

*Поздравляю  всех победителей конкурса, а особенно Лерочку и Марину! Это просто чудо, что рядом с нами есть такие талантливые и замечательные люди!*

----------

